# Upgrading Stock Sound System



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I would recommend upgrading your front speakers. Adding speakers in the rear deck would only add more headache for tuning and kill your soundstage unless you only run 120hz and less.
The headunit probably could power them but would adversely effect your sq. I wouldnt add rear speakers unless they were just subs but you must add an amp. With the same amount of money you were willing to spend put it all towards your front stage ie quality components up front and add a 4 channel with a mini dsp so you can actively cross them and tune them since the factory tune would no longer apply. silver flutes are the best 6.5 drivers for budget builds. morel has a great tweeter as well for like $25

The Madisound Speaker Store

The Madisound Speaker Store

This my budget build without heavy modification


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> I would recommend upgrading your front speakers. Adding speakers in the rear deck would only add more headache for tuning and kill your soundstage unless you only run 120hz and less.
> The headunit probably could power them but would adversely effect your sq. I wouldnt add rear speakers unless they were just subs but you must add an amp. With the same amount of money you were willing to spend put it all towards your front stage ie quality components up front and add a 4 channel with a mini dsp so you can actively cross them and tune them since the factory tune would no longer apply. silver flutes are the best 6.5 drivers for budget builds. morel has a great tweeter as well for like $25
> 
> The Madisound Speaker Store
> ...


I recommend against that tweeter for one specific reason, which is the same reason I recommend against the Morels I'm using. 









The dome protrudes past the frame, which makes it difficult to mount behind the grilles of our pillars. 

This tweeter is what I recommend to most people for this car is either this one:
The Madisound Speaker Store

Or this one:
The Madisound Speaker Store


----------



## jhopper (Feb 15, 2013)

so i dont need to add any speakers, just replace the doors and tweeters and that would improve the sound enough?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Since the mounting depth of the tweeter I recommended is so shallow you can easily put a trim ring around it, or bracket it further back. 

morel performs better off axis than both. But I do agree its more of a pita for install.

In the end pick your drivers based off what you want specifically with good counsel. 

Which tweets are you running btw? et 338?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> Since the mounting depth of the tweeter I recommended is so shallow you can easily put a trim ring around it, or bracket it further back.
> 
> morel performs better off axis than both. But I do agree its more of a pita for install.
> 
> ...


MDT-44. 

Switching those out any day now for the pair of CSS LD25x I have sitting on my work bench.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

yes but you need a way to eq them because the stock eq is set for your oems drivers. I would add a 4 channel as well to run your front stage and a dsp. add a sub when you get more money.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

xbl I am curious about them let me know how they turn out. Did you wanna trade pillars or are you reusing the ones you have. Mine are unmolested. I am going for et 338


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> xbl I am curious about them let me know how they turn out. Did you wanna trade pillars or are you reusing the ones you have. Mine are unmolested. I am going for et 338


I'm just going to melt the hot glue in my pillars and swap the drivers out. I will need them set up the same way anyway. 

Have a read through this:

Report on the New CSS LD25X Tweeter

World class harmonic distortion, the cleanest CSD I've ever seen in my life, a near perfect frequency response, and 1.25mm xmax. Why bother with the ET 338 when this will blow it away anyway? With some EQ, this will cross LOW and sound great doing it.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

1.25mm xmax??????????????????? WHAT!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> 1.25mm xmax??????????????????? WHAT!


Let me correct myself. It's actually 1.85mm xmax and 3.1mm xmech. Multiple shorting rings, and I suspect I can push it into 1200-1300Hz in the Cruze. Here are the max output numbers at their respective frequencies:

2.3khz - 116.5db
1.6khz - 110.5db
1.1khz - 104.5db
0.8khz - 98.5db

Crossing with an 8th order at 1600Hz is going to be easy.


----------

